# Help!  3yo nubian with liquid/vomiting cud



## wannacow (May 16, 2014)

My nubian is not processing her food well, if at all.  This has been going on for about 2 weeks.  She eats all the time, but is rapidly losing weight.  She is off balance and acts like she can't see out of one eye.  I've taken her off grain, she is only getting some alfalfa pellets while she is being milked.  She has raw ACV in her water, is getting pro bios and nutridrench and This morning I gave her an injection of Bovi sera.  B12 was back ordered, so I'll check in town for some today.  I thought she got some bad hay, but no one else is sick.  I don't know what to do.  Any suggestions? She is on pasture now. I'm hoping some routine in her diet will get the rumen back to where it is supposed to be. She is 1 month post kidding.  No problems. Stools look normal.


----------



## elevan (May 16, 2014)

Vomiting, losing weight, off balance, acting like she cannot see - plant poisoning?  Have you tried activated charcoal?

Those symptoms plus started 2 weeks post kidding - uterine infection?  Does she have any vaginal discharge?  A temp?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 16, 2014)

elevan said:


> Vomiting, losing weight, off balance, acting like she cannot see - plant poisoning?  Have you tried activated charcoal?
> 
> Those symptoms plus started 2 weeks post kidding - uterine infection?  Does she have any vaginal discharge?  A temp?



That is what I was thinking too. It is strange that it has been going on so long.


----------



## elevan (May 16, 2014)

If she's consistently eating little amounts of whatever toxic substance / plant it will continue until she stops eating it or you figure it out and remove it.  If that is the problem.  You can call your county's extension agent and ask them to come out and do a walk through your pasture and help you identify any toxic plants so that you can remove them.  Some are hard to spot at certain stages of growth if you don't know what you're looking for.


----------

